# KFC Secret Recipe



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 9, 2008)

KFC shoring up security for secret recipe - Yahoo! News (September 9, 2008)


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 9, 2008)

(It's flour and pepper)
...and marketing.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 9, 2008)

My wife and I both much prefer their extra crispy recipe over thier original recipe...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 9, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> (It's flour and pepper)
> ...and marketing.



Don't forget the 11 herbs and spices.....oh yeah, and the oil!!

Why is KFC "finger lickin' good"? 

Because if you don't lick you fingers, the grease will drip down to your elbows!!


----------



## Seb (Sep 9, 2008)

Popeye's, with their red beans & rice and the 1000 calorie biscuits, is much better.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Sep 9, 2008)

MSG and extra grease?


----------



## Gesetveemet (Sep 9, 2008)

Sometimes it's a mouse with 11 herbs and spices.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Top Secret nature of the article makes me want to know the ingredients SOOO bad.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 9, 2008)

I prefer the original KFC recipe, but enjoy the Crispy too. I like Church's over Popeye's. The last time I went to Popeye's, they had the smallest pieces of chicken I had ever seen in my life. Maybe it was just a local thing, but it turned me off. 

It's interesting. Did you know that you can't Patent or Copyright a recipe? That's why KFC is guarding it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 9, 2008)

_So I Married An Axe Murderer_:



> Stuart Mackenzie: Well, it's a well known fact, Sonny Jim, that there's a secret society of the five wealthiest people in the world, known as The Pentavirate, who run everything in the world, including the newspapers, and meet tri-annually at a secret country mansion in Colorado, known as The Meadows.
> Tony Giardino: So who's in this Pentavirate?
> Stuart Mackenzie: The Queen, The Vatican, The Gettys, The Rothschilds, *and* Colonel Sanders before he went ***. Oh, I hated the Colonel with is wee *beady* eyes, and that smug look on his face. "Oh, you're gonna buy my chicken! Ohhhhh!"
> Charlie Mackenzie: Dad, how can you hate "The Colonel"?
> Stuart Mackenzie: Because he puts an addictive chemical in his chicken that makes ya crave it fortnightly, ***!


----------



## Gesetveemet (Sep 9, 2008)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> MSG and extra grease?



Yum yum, I like to order mine with a side order of double chins.


It's a marketing ploy.


----------



## Quickened (Sep 9, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> I prefer the original KFC recipe, but enjoy the Crispy too. I like Church's over Popeye's. The last time I went to Popeye's, they had the smallest pieces of chicken I had ever seen in my life. Maybe it was just a local thing, but it turned me off.
> 
> It's interesting. Did you know that you can't Patent or Copyright a recipe? That's why KFC is guarding it.



I have heard alot of good things about churches. Unfortunately they are all located in areas of milwaukee that i dont frequent.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 9, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _So I Married An Axe Murderer_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Great flick! I like the original recipe


----------



## Ivan (Sep 9, 2008)

I like my mama's recipe....just like Bubba!


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 9, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _So I Married An Axe Murderer_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that's a great line from the movie. And being from Kentucky (though only recently), I can't think about KFC w/o thinking about that movie line.

BTW, is there any truth to the story that the reason Kentucky Fried Chicken went to KFC is b/c the Commonwealth tried to copyright the name "Kentucky"?


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 9, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> BTW, is there any truth to the story that the reason Kentucky Fried Chicken went to KFC is b/c the Commonwealth tried to copyright the name "Kentucky"?




None at all. That was a deliberately misleading piece authored by Snopes to demonstate how they are not the ultimate authority and not to be trusted implicitly.

Click the link for Additional Information at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 9, 2008)

Athaleyah said:


> None at all. That was a deliberately misleading piece authored by Snopes to demonstate how they are not the ultimate authority and not to be trusted implicitly.
> 
> Click the link for Additional Information at the bottom of the page.



Hilarious! Thanks, Angela! I think I might have actually read that on Snopes to begin with, but never clicked on the more info link.

I never did believe the Mr. Ed is a zebra story, though.


----------



## DeoOpt (Sep 10, 2008)

Secret Recipes humm
2 cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp oregano
1 tbsp celery salt
1 tbsp black pepper
1 tbsp dry mustard
4 tbsp paprika
2 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp ground ginger
3 tbsp MSG (Accent)
use egg wites with some water (Wite wash)
for best results use a perssure cooker or deep fryer.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Sep 10, 2008)

KFC's secret recipy should be consider a weapon of mass destruction. Man, that stuff's foul.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 10, 2008)

That 'secret' recipe actually is just fine without the MSG. And, it is a lot easier on the bowels and doesn't give folks like me a severe headache.


----------



## BertMulder (Sep 10, 2008)

Wish that KFC would go back to producing the 'original recipe' gravy, instead of the foul stuff they call gravy in most establishments in Canada...

Only in Lethbridge have I tasted the real gravy recently, say in the last 20 years...


----------

